# Wad Manager 1.1 (USB SUPPORT!)



## Jax (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> +-------------------------------+
> | WAD Manager v1.1 by Waninkoko |
> +-------------------------------+
> |    www.teknoconsolas.info     |
> ...



Source
*Download from Mediafire*

*Note: *If you get an error, you have to have an SD card in the slot, even when booting from a USB device.


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh, wow. Fantastic.


----------



## otto888 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is. Now I can use my 2gig stick for more wads!(my SD card is full of wads)


----------



## Jax (Jun 4, 2008)

otto888 said:
			
		

> yes it is. Now I can use my 2gig stick for more wads!(my SD card is full of wads)



You know you can remove them after the installation, right?


----------



## otto888 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> otto888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea,but you never know when a data corruption might happen and I have to format.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 4, 2008)

This is a great breakthrough. Whats the size limit for usb devices on the Wii anyways? Is it 2gb like the SD Card? Still, having a 2gb USB Stick filled with WADs so you can waste all that space on Roms for the SD Card is nice!


----------



## Stalkid64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah! Way to use other people's work for your own credit! Good job! Etcetera!


----------



## jservs7 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can someone upload this somewhere else?  I cant seem to download it.


----------



## darkhawk (Jun 4, 2008)

Cant download it either


----------



## Jax (Jun 4, 2008)

Added a mirror for those having trouble downloading.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 4, 2008)

Stalkid64 said:
			
		

> Yeah! Way to use other people's work for your own credit! Good job! Etcetera!



Who are you talking to? Waninkoko credits Svpe for the USB Storage Driver, and Jax Sourced the link to the original article and posted as a quote like he was supposed to. So..... Who are you talking to?


----------



## Minox (Jun 4, 2008)

I uploaded it here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?xgjjgjytmjr

Edit: Jax beat me to it...


----------



## SkH (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! Mirror coming then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Because it's got mirrored, why not mirror it as a direct link too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though GBATemp is fairly enough.

Fast European Mirror CLICK HERE


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope some one makes a channel.


----------



## rockbmi (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the best way to have the elf on my wii i know the hombrew channel but i dont really like it, is there any way to make a wad out of the elf file that is currently available.


----------



## crinz (Jun 4, 2008)

does this work if i was to put wads on my ipod? i am not near my wii to test


----------



## otto888 (Jun 4, 2008)

crinz said:
			
		

> does this work if i was to put wads on my ipod? i am not near my wii to test


If you can save it,and take it off your iPod to you PC,I guess it would work.


----------



## Beware (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think the Wii can support anything much bigger than 4GB formatted with FAT16.  I don't think an iPod with an HDD would work.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet.  I downloaded this.

Does the Homebrew Channel or Twilight Hack have USB support?


----------



## mousan (Jun 5, 2008)

is it necessary to have the usb device formatted in FAT to get this tool working?


----------



## wii_freak (Jun 5, 2008)

now to get updated snes9x 3.2 & vba channels to have usb support! sweet! wOOt!


----------



## Prime (Jun 5, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Sweet.  I downloaded this.
> 
> Does the Homebrew Channel or Twilight Hack have USB support?



No.


----------



## helpme (Jun 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't think the Wii can support anything much bigger than 4GB formatted with FAT16. I don't think an iPod with an HDD would work.



ive just used a 1.8" 20gb HDD from a samsung napster mp3 player & it worked fine

its in a ide-usb adapter it loaded slow but it did work


----------



## Prime (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll go try my iPod, I'm certain it will work because it is just a USB storage device

EDIT: Can find my sd card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				helpme said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for confirming


----------



## Snarby (Jun 5, 2008)

Heh, at the risk of being majorly flamed and ragged on, can someone please assist me in getting this runnin? Still very new to the whole wii-hacking scene. I was using the twilight hack and the wad 2 installer previously, but I don't know of any way to run this wad manager.
Cheers.


----------



## ganons (Jun 5, 2008)

that is the twilight hack, if you have everything set up then u can install whats available.
im sure there is a sticky thread


----------



## Prime (Jun 5, 2008)

This is crap i can't find my sd card anywhere dam it!



			
				Snarby said:
			
		

> Heh, at the risk of being majorly flamed and ragged on, can someone please assist me in getting this runnin? Still very new to the whole wii-hacking scene. I was using the twilight hack and the wad 2 installer previously, but I don't know of any way to run this wad manager.
> Cheers.



wad manger 1.1 is simply a .elf so run it the way you did with the wad installer.


----------



## Snarby (Jun 5, 2008)

AAhh...I see now. Put manager on sd and wads on usb. alrighty then.
Cheers prime


----------



## Harsky (Jun 5, 2008)

Does it not support Fat32?


----------



## LinkinParkmetre (Jun 5, 2008)

Does the code dump error is fixed?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 5, 2008)

tried with my 500gb hdd, no luck.
encounters an error reading the wad folder.

Just tried for testing purposes, things are progressing very nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit-
tried again, not encountering the same error, it's attempting a code dump or something..
I'll let it sit for a while and see what happens

edit-
nothing happens

edit-
man I'm dumb, set a partition with fat32, works like a charm


----------



## helpme (Jun 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does it not support Fat32?



it must as my 20GB HDD is formated to fat32


----------



## Trolly (Jun 5, 2008)

Going to go test a 250GB HDD. Cya in a min!
Oh, and nice work. As soon as someone works out how to load and play straight off a USB hard drive (though that'll probably need USB2.0 I suppose) we have unlimited space to play with!

Thanks!

EDIT:
Just tested with my Western Digital 250GB (FAT32 formatted) external hard drive. IT WORKED!!!11!!!
*Hugs Waninkoko* I love Waninkoko!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now my Dad's gonna complain about the HDD being downstairs all the time hehe.

DOUBLE EDIT:
Installing WADs is unfortunately painstakingly slow. The larger SNES titles were taking me 5 minutes to install, so expect an N64 title to take up to 10 minutes to install. No fault of Waninkoko's of course, that's just the limitations of USB1.1!


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 5, 2008)

But being able to keep soooooo many wad files on one drive is extremely nice. Now all we need is emulator support.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone tried using a PSP?


----------



## helpme (Jun 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone tried using a PSP?



LOL i used my camera just to see if it worked.... & it did (ricoh R6)


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 5, 2008)

Crap, with The PSP all i got was that damned Code Dump screen.

I hope Waninkoko can fix this


----------



## Harsky (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there any chance that someone will work on the USB to make it take advantage of the USB 2.0 speed?

I'd still be happy using my 1gb SD card and swapping out the wads I don't need.


----------



## Stalkid64 (Jun 6, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> Crap, with The PSP all i got was that damned Code Dump screen.
> 
> I hope Waninkoko can fix this


Yeah I'm sure the "hero" will save you. Not that he has anything to do with the USB support in any way, shape or form other than once again using other people's work.


----------



## Hitto (Jun 6, 2008)

Pardon me, but who the fuck are you to diss waninkoko twice in a row, even though he gives credit where it is due?
What have YOU done for the scene? I mean, apart from not knowing how to read the nfo and being a smartass?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 6, 2008)

Stalkid64 said:
			
		

> ban me


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 6, 2008)

So am i to understand
Supported FileSystems under USB:
RAW
FAT (FAT 16)
FAT32

USB supports all USB 1.1 devices. 

Is it limited to USB 1.1  due to Waninoko's driver?

And that Wad Manager 1.1 is like the WAD Installer + the WAD Uninstaller rolled up into one .elf?


----------



## Stalkid64 (Jun 6, 2008)

Who am I? I'm someone who actually tries to do helpful things behind the scenes with the people doing the *real* work. Read any good FAQ on the HB channel lately? I wrote the damn thing, not that it matters.
Please, don't tell me I don't know what I'm talking about. I was one of the first people helping to test that usb code you're all wanking over so hard. Along with quite a few other projects that many of you now enjoy. Some you aren't even aware of yet.
I also don't give a flying fucktoss what you think of me. Kthxdie.


----------



## Hitto (Jun 6, 2008)

Stalkid64 said:
			
		

> I beta tested something, I'm so 1337! Oh, and ban me BTW


----------



## BrewNinja (Jun 6, 2008)

Wii hardware is only 1.1...it has nothing to do with the drivers.


----------



## GGC (Jun 6, 2008)

Errr, I just used this to uninstall Lost Winds but I can't exit the WAD manager!
When I press "home", it just takes me back to the WAD manager menu.
Trying to reset or turn off the Wii doesn't work.
What am I missing?


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 6, 2008)

BrewNinja said:
			
		

> Wii hardware is only 1.1...it has nothing to do with the drivers.
> Wikipedia disagrees with you and says USB 2.0
> QUOTEConnectivity 	Wi-Fi
> Bluetooth
> ...


----------



## darkhawk (Jun 6, 2008)

Got it too work, though hope we can see usb support in the HBC.

As for USB 2.0 the limitation is set in the IOS...there is no 1.1 hardware limitation.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 6, 2008)

Do any currently released IOS support 2.0 or not? (Getting off topic)


----------



## darkhawk (Jun 7, 2008)

sven said:
			
		

> Only USB 1.1 is supported by current IOS versions (made this a bit more clear because the hardware might support usb 2) so you're not going to be able to load your  legal backups from the HDD. It's never going to be fast enough


http://svenpeter.blogspot.com/search/label/USB

His blog shows the limitations and stuff if anyone wants to have a read....
So unless Nintendo unlock USB 2.0 in future updates(Nintendo may release a storage solution of their own and open USB 2.0 ) or we patch it, itll be locked on USB 1.1


----------



## svpe (Jun 7, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Stalkid64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I beta tested something, I'm so 1337! Oh, and ban me BTW



Well, he actually did beta test my drivers and it helped me a lot to fix most of the devices that are currently working. It's a pity that the first application supporting it is now this stupid wad crap :/


----------



## Hitto (Jun 7, 2008)

svpe said:
			
		

> Well, he actually did beta test my drivers and it helped me a lot to fix most of the devices that are currently working. It's a pity that the first application supporting it is now this stupid wad crap :/



So tell us what applications would you rather see your code used in, instead of sending your doggy to start flames.
And seriously... Even if you have skill, being an asshole or a hypocrite won't net you points or make you safe from the cops.

GAWD we were stupid back in my day, but we didn't bash other people's work!


----------



## Linguist (Jun 7, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> ...So tell us what applications would you rather see your code used in...



Wiimedia Channel or Player with usb support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would buy such Wiiware, if Nintendo would sell mediaplayer software.

But installing wads from usb is not a milestone imho.

Anyway it's not a reason for flaming. I guess some point of views differ, in which way 'homebrew' should go.


----------



## Stalkid64 (Jun 7, 2008)

Linguist said:
			
		

> Hitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are really only two POV - one isn't `homebrew` at all:

1) The people who make this stuff that you all leech off of, do it for pure homebrew use. That's "homebrew" as in "make things for yourself and/or others to use for fun". This is a good thing, like XBMC was for example. Something like Gecko Region Free perhaps, too. Or the whiteboard app. Useful, functional utilities or self-created games by people who are either starting out or simply cannot become a licensed developer. Their work is free for all to enjoy.

2) I WANT FREE VC GAMEZ AND STUFF! That's "piracy" as in "I THINK I DESERVE EVERYTHING FOR FREE!". This is *not* homebrew, like stealing copyrighted games like Wiiware titles that people - yes ordinary people LIKE YOU - work hard on. They do a job to get paid. They are entitled to expect compensation for their work. You are not entitled, morally or legally, to take that source of income away from them. How would you feel if your boss came along and asked you to do the same job (yes okay most of you are 13-year old kids...) that you do now, only you wouldn't be getting paid for it any more? You still have a family to feed and look after and all the rest... except nobody is paying you to do so. Well, you steal VC games or Wiiware titles in particular - that's what you're expecting developers to do. Work for nothing. No amount of self-assuring forum spewing will change that fact either.


----------



## helpme (Jun 7, 2008)

@Stalkid64

*YAWN* i dont think many people are going to agree with you your on the wrong kind of forum for that


----------



## KaliKot (Jun 8, 2008)

Now this is pretty cool. I can see the future now...

USB controller support and removing the need for the Twlight Hack


----------



## Hitto (Jun 8, 2008)

Linguist said:
			
		

> Hitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, and thanks to your stuff, I can plug in a 1TB hard drive with movies and MP3s in the foreseeable future; But it stands to reason that the first and fastest homebrew applications would be "it was possible, but now you can do it from an external HDD".
XBMC wasn't made in a day.


----------



## NeoSaSI (Jun 8, 2008)

When I choose a wad file from SD card, get this error message:
Installing ticket (WAP) Error! (ret= -4352)

What can I do?


----------



## waterboy100 (Jun 10, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Snarby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so im new in the wii department. but i am still a little unclear. i have a brand spankin new wii without any hacks done. do i simply copy the manager to the sd and the wads to the external drive, or do i need to run the twilight hack first? or even better, is there a tutorial up somewhere that i missed?

thnx


----------



## F0ur2o (Jun 11, 2008)

Twilight how to

Try here Mr. Bobby Boucher


----------



## cjpopp (Jun 17, 2008)

I have Twilight installed
Can and have installed WADs
Got the Homebrew WAD installed

So, I'm not a super n0Ob, but...

I have the elf file in the zip. 

I take it I should re-name the elf file to boot.elf and then run the twilight hack and that should install this channel.

Correct?

Yes, I've Googled and looked for instructions. What I have found has been past posted here and elsewhere.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jul 28, 2008)

Just used this to install & uninstall and it works perfect! But I can't exit the WAD manager!
When I press "home", it just show me a black screen with some 08rhufurr - text and that's all.
So I must reset or turn off the Wii. What am I doing wrong? Version 1.0 works fine for me...


----------

